# ISIS US Target Cities List



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Coming soon to a neighborhood near you.

ISIS releases 'Kill List'; Seven Texas cities included - KFDA - NewsChannel 10 / Amarillo News, Weather, Sports


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm hoping their "kill list" is where they will be killed. Not that those fanatics care all that much about themselves.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

some one who is middle eastern will stand out in those cities like fly in milk
I still feel that they go where they can blend in and do damage even to their own people they'll do what they can
I still feel NYC philly Chicago boston any where they can get huge group of bodies with a lot of slow moving traffic at rush hour no one can leave no help can get in the area


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

There is only one way to stop people bent on suicide and taking as many of us with them. 
Now if we can only get the sheeple of the US to understand this.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

paraquack I agree with you 100% but the human rights people will say its evil cruel blah blah blah even if you are right


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Just remember once in they need connections and help. I believe it would be easy to do in the local mosque. Reason why that the perversion of the 17th and 18th centuries english usage of the word religion universally meant Christianity being interpreted in the 20 and 21st centuries as anything goes is the wrong modern interpretation of the Constitution.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

They already have connections and help. The mosque and school are in the northern part of Phoenix near Dunlap ave. Right next to I17...
I just found out that there may be a mosque or school in the Prescott area as well. Might be a good time to go check it out.
Are we Awake yet?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Gee, why would they feel comfortable attacking Texas?

Because the support group is already there, and so are the centers for strategic planning:

Texas among the most popular states for mosques - Believe It or Not


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Isis is probably unaware that Texas is a gun friendly state!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Watchman
What's up with your link? 
I can't get it to work.


----------



## TrucksNCoffee (Sep 19, 2015)

Oddcaliber said:


> Isis is probably unaware that Texas is a gun friendly state!


They're probably heard the occasional Texan whistling or singing "The Yellow Rose of Texas" and think they're a bunch of pansies. If this is the case, ISIS followers are in for a very rude and shocking awakening.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Texas is chock full of Muslims. Do you think they are unaware of the fact that Texas is a gun-friendly state? I imagine the Muslims of Texas have more than a few weapons, too.

Alabama is a gun-friendly state, too. We have plenty of them, as a matter of fact.

Mobile has its share of Muslims, from what I understand, and I imagine they have bought a weapon or two, too.

How many Alabamians carry when they head off to the malls or shopping centers, I have to wonder. I'd be willing to bet the percentage is not as high as we would like to believe.

On the other hand, if a jihadist entered Katy mall in Houston, they'd be armed and not worried about dying.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Texas has 6 cities in the top 20 most populated in US. The Muslims are already in Texas. It has been a silent, quick, and now very visible presence. Many areas they are influential in some politics.

They know we will shoot their asses... but remember they do not paly fair. They fight like cowards with ambush and private citizen attacks. Terrorist attacks.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> Gee, why would they feel comfortable attacking Texas?
> 
> Because the support group is already there, and so are the centers for strategic planning:
> 
> Texas among the most popular states for mosques - Believe It or Not


Mosques are in Texas even in small cities and towns.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Read the link, my state is not even listed.
I know there are several isis targets of interest here.
Let them come or come out of the sewers they are already in here.
There are plenty who are willing to send them to virgin paradise.
There are two huge saudi funded musks'(my spelling) in the state, Boston and Worcester.
The Boston one is where the marathon bomber went before his deed was done.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Texas has 6 cities in the top 20 most populated in US. The Muslims are already in Texas. It has been a silent, quick, and now very visible presence. Many areas they are influential in some politics.
> 
> They know we will shoot their asses... but remember they do not paly fair. They fight like cowards with ambush and private citizen attacks. Terrorist attacks.


When will the population begin fighting back in the same way, not here but in Euroland. Attacks on muslims at bus stops, mosques, neighbors boycotting muslim owned stores, arsons, etc.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

By the way, you know what is going to happen as soon as an attack occurs.

The "peaceful" Muslims are going to be trotted out for the news cameras. They are going to be shocked and speaking about how horrible the attacks are. The politicians are going to be making it clear that Islam is not the problem, but the radical terrorists are.

Somehow, it will be turned into a gun control issue, and I am sure some soulless, gutless "reporter" will liken them to the myriad of Christian terrorists who are plaguing the country.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

These knuckle draggers are trying to play off what they witnessed during the Vietnam war.

The NVA began a stateside chorus of calls to end the carnage of US soldiers, . . . enlisted the college age cowards, . . . got a few movie stars, . . . then started promoting the politicians, . . . 

Next thing you know, . . . no matter how well our men did, . . . it was deemed wrong, bad, sinful, . . . until finally Nixon bailed on our guys.

ISIS is trying to do the same thing, . . . will play the "carnage" card until we either give up, . . . or make glass of everything east of Jerusalem to the Indian border, . . . which ain't a bad idea in my book.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

If I were the president when attacks occur on US cities I would have two statements to make.

"Open up the internment camps that we used during WWII and begin transporting the Islamists."

"Generals, I want ISIS (ISIL) eliminated...you have an unlimited budget, just get it done."

I would not broach political interference with my military. They would get NO restrictions such
as "Do not shoot until the enemy shoots first.". Free reign. I'm betting that our military men 
would accomplish the job in 4 months! Maybe less.

There wouldn't be any "nation rebuilding" afterwards either. 

Muslims need to clean their own closet. I believe that the majority of them are probably good
people. They must know about the teachers of radical beliefs in their ranks. It seems that a
preemptive approach would be one of having the doctrine of those who are peaceable to be
specific about the twisted, perverted interpretations of the Koran and to INSIST that such
interpretations are absolutely WRONG! This needs to officially adopted and taught to them
from CHILDHOOD. Otherwise I feel they are going to find that a religion which passively 
allows itself to fester hatred and intolerance will become reviled by the remainder of the 
world. 

Institutionalized evil, no matter the packaging in which it is wrapped, cannot be allowed to persist.

Grim

Alas, the president I am not!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> By the way, you know what is going to happen as soon as an attack occurs.
> 
> The "peaceful" Muslims are going to be trotted out for the news cameras. They are going to be shocked and speaking about how horrible the attacks are. The politicians are going to be making it clear that Islam is not the problem, but the radical terrorists are.
> 
> Somehow, it will be turned into a gun control issue, and I am sure some soulless, gutless "reporter" will liken them to the myriad of Christian terrorists who are plaguing the country.


Of course, you and I (we) will be framed the eventual conspirers and a threat to America. We're gonna be big news.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I would hope that if they do attack an American city that the US load some nukes on some B1 bombers and attack some radical mooslim cities! One American and a million of them sounds like a good ratio to me.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Oddcaliber said:


> Isis is probably unaware that Texas is a gun friendly state!


Unless Texans carry rifles when out shopping or attending a sporting event, that means pistols against fanatics armed with full auto AK47's and explosives.
I guess one way to look at it is, you're still going to die, and probably won't stop very much from happening, but at least you'd go down fighting.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

No rifles, in malls or sporting events as we all know. Someday, that is a target that will be hit..... hard.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

And Obama will in sure they have plenty here to carry it out. Obama has no screen process even if he did it would fail.

The Obama administration said Sunday it will continue to bring Syrian refugees into the U.S., amid reports that at least one of the Paris attackers slipped through Europe's system and concerns about "gaping holes" impacting America's screening process.

Obama plan to still bring in Syrian refugees after Paris attacks increases GOP concerns, fears | Fox News


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Glad they skipped over Foat Wurth. We are locked and loaded around here.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> No rifles, in malls or sporting events as we all know. Someday, that is a target that will be hit..... hard.


They will have no qualms sawing the stock off an AK as well as the front of the barrel, . . . making a 28 inch or so, . . . under the coat, weapon.

With a hoodie on, . . . or a down jacket, . . . I can wear my flak jacket with no problems, . . . plus a sawed off ak, . . . and at least 6 mags. So can they.

But like RPD mentioned, . . . we can at least go down fighting, . . .

I would actually love to try out a Rock River AR pistol, . . . read nothing but good reviews on them. If I got stuck in one of those shootout scenarios, . . . would love to have something like that instead of a Diamondback .380

Of course my personal two choices on how to go out would be: 1st, . . . the Lord to just come get me, . . . take me HOME, . . . and be done with it, . . . or 2nd, in a pile of empty brass, . . . beaten to death with my own empty weapon, . . . cause I ran out of ammo.

But be sure, . . . malls, sporting events, even weddings or funerals will not be exempt as they are extensions of our Christian heritage. I cringe every time I go past the Ohio State University on game day, . . . do my level best to avoid it if I can, . . . because I've been there and I know without a doubt that a ******** who wanted to do so, . . . could cause all kinds of death and mayhem, . . . especially at the Ohio State / Michigan game. Others are, I am sure, equally vulnerable with their tailgate parties, . . . parking lots, . . . etc.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Schools are a special weak link in the chain. We have to get the teachers trained and armed.


----------

